# Temporary Job Trailer



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dawgs said:


> We have a small job trailer to hook up for a GC. There is a local circuit available that we want to install a receptacle and install a cord whip on the job trailer to just plug it in. They only need power enough for a laptop, couple lights, and a small strip heater.
> 
> Does anyone see a problem with this?


 Nope just follow ARTICLE 590 Temporary Installations..

Also ARTICLE 552 Park Trailers may apply as well.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope just follow ARTICLE 590 Temporary Installations..


And part II of Article 225, Buildings or Other Structures Supplied by a
Feeder(s) or Branch Circuit(s)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And part II of Article 225, Buildings or Other Structures Supplied by a
> Feeder(s) or Branch Circuit(s)


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 40' cargo container on a site right now. I ran a 100' extension cord and have the cord entering the trailer between the door and the weatherstripping. I have a power strip in there feeding (4) 8' fixtures, a laptop, and battery chargers. Code? Hey, it's on a GFCI outlet.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

590.4 General.
(H) Protection from Accidental Damage. Flexible cords
and cables shall be protected from accidental damage.
Sharp corners and projections shall be avoided. Where
passing through doorways or other pinch points, protection
shall be provided to avoid damage.


:jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> 590.4 General.
> (H) Protection from Accidental Damage. Flexible cords
> and cables shall be protected from accidental damage.
> Sharp corners and projections shall be avoided. Where
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> 590.4 General.
> (H) Protection from Accidental Damage. Flexible cords
> and cables shall be protected from accidental damage.
> Sharp corners and projections shall be avoided. Where
> ...


I guess I'm covered. There's weatherstripping on that door.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I know the thread is over a week old, but better late then never.

Look at article 550.4(A) , then look at article 550.10

The contractors on site trailer is not a park trailer, but rather a mobile home not intended as a dwelling unit. Article 552.4 says that a park trailer is not intended for commercial uses such as banks, offices, or similar

Contractors on site trailer is a commercial use


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Been on jobs were its a full time job taking care of trailer city. 50 to 100 job trailers on site, the were always coming and going.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> I know the thread is over a week old, but better late then never.
> 
> Look at article 550.4(A) , then look at article 550.10
> 
> The contractors on site trailer is not a park trailer, but rather a mobile home not intended as a dwelling unit.


Actually a typical job trailer is neither of these.

It is a manufactured building and Article 545 applies.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Actually a typical job trailer is neither of these.
> 
> It is a manufactured building and Article 545 applies.


Seeing how these temporary offices are built on a permanent chassis they are classified as mobile homes as per article 550.2

If they were not considered as mobile homes why would the CMP make a point to mention them in 550.4 ( contractors on site offices) ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> Seeing how these temporary offices are built on a permanent chassis they are classified as mobile homes as per article 550.2


Look at the tag in the next job trailer you hook up. 



> If they were not considered as mobile homes why would the CMP make a point to mention them in 550.4 ( contractors on site offices) ?


That section is dealing with mobile home that a person decides to use as a job trailer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Seeing how these temporary offices are built on a permanent chassis they are classified as mobile homes as per article 550.2
> 
> If they were not considered as mobile homes why would the CMP make a point to mention them in 550.4 ( contractors on site offices) ?


Ther's no provisions for cooking, it's not a mobile home.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ther's no provisions for cooking, it's not a mobile home.


If it was constructed and 'listed' as a mobile home it will be a mobile home forever. If you take that mobile home and use it for a job trailer it is still a mobile home but many of the requirements for mobile homes go away.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Article 545 does not cover trailer that are built on a permanent chassis.
I know that the commentary in the NEC handbook is not code BUT it is there to assist one in interpreting the code article.
Now lets look at the commentary following 545.1: I quote from the 2011:

_"the term manufactured building is defined in article 545.2. With respect to this construction method for dwelling units, the distinction between manufactured buildings covered in article 545 and manufactured homes as covered and defined in article 550 is important. The most distingushing feature between the two types of structures is how they are placed on the building site. Manufactured homes are built on a chassis and installed on site with or without a permanent foundation. Manufactured buildings are generally constructed within a factory or assembly plant and then transported to the building site. They are not built on a chassis and are designed to installed on a permanent foundation."_

Look at article 550.2 and you will see there are 2 types of structures covered by the article, they are : Manufactured Home and Mobile Home.

The difference between Manufactured buildings and manufactured home/ mobile home is the presence of a chassis.
Manufactured buildings do not have a chassis
Manufactured home & mobile home do have a chassis


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Article 545 does not cover trailer that are built on a permanent chassis.
> I know that the commentary in the NEC handbook is not code BUT it is there to assist one in interpreting the code article.
> Now lets look at the commentary following 545.1: I quote from the 2011:
> 
> ...


 

I disagree. Article 550 does not at all apply to a job trailer unless that trailer happens to be a double wide or single wide. Nothing in article 550 applies to a trailer that does not have permanent provisions for cooking food. 

See definition of dwelling unit. 550 does not apply.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> Article 545 does not cover trailer that are built on a permanent chassis.
> I know that the commentary in the NEC handbook is not code BUT it is there to assist one in interpreting the code article.
> Now lets look at the commentary following 545.1: I quote from the 2011:
> 
> ...


Again, look at the tag on the next trailer you wire, I have picture somewhere, maybe I will find it.

Forget the handbook, this is code



> 545.2 Manufactured Building. Any building that is of closed construction
> and is made or assembled in manufacturing facilities
> on or off the building site for installation, or for assembly and
> installation on the building site, other than manufactured
> homes, mobile homes, park trailers, or recreational vehicles.


Notice there is nothing about what type of chassis it is on or not.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a picture of the tag in a job trailer, sorry it is so small.


But the middle tag says 

_This manufactured building system is an approved building system in accordance with ..... _


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

McClarays Electric -
Article 550.4 explains mobile home not intended to be to used as a dwelling. It excludes the circuit requirements that pertain to dwelling units.

BBQ-
I see what you are saying but.........
Is that a New Hampshire tag? ie a state required tag-
How do you explain away the National Electrical Code definition of a mobile home verses a manufactured building ? (Remember the chassis)

I'm basing my debate on the National Electrical Code not a state tag which could very well be completely different then the NEC.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

man, 
such nitpickage , and over what would be considered 5 star accomodations for us that set up in gopher holes.....~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> BBQ-
> I see what you are saying but.........
> Is that a New Hampshire tag? ie a state required tag-


That tag, is from New Hampshire because that trailer was manufactured in New Hampshire under the required standards for manufactured buildings.

That tag is just like a UL listing it tells inspectors in other states that the trailer may go to what standards it was manufactured by.



> How do you explain away the National Electrical Code definition of a mobile home verses a manufactured building ? (Remember the chassis)
> 
> 
> I'm basing my debate on the National Electrical Code not a state tag which could very well be completely different then the NEC.


So am I and the NEC definition of a manufactured building has no mention of what kind of chassis or what kind of foundation if any.

If the tag put on the unit says manufactured building it is in fact a manufactured building.


----------

